# GK artwork



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php?t=182873

sample








only thing I can complain about is the heads seem a bit small in some of the pictures


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

You mean you think the helmet's too small? Maybe just the faceplate makes it seem smaller than it is? I like it personally, I would like to see MORE of the faceplate though...make it standout


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

That looks brilliant, mate. Some well-earned rep. There seems to be a lot of ornaments on their armour, which is somewhat distracting; but it carries the baroque feeling of the Grey Knights well.

Do you take commissions?


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

sorry I didn't make this clear, I did not draw these, I found the artist's work online and was similarly impressed myself


----------



## BJORN (Sep 20, 2011)

Love it!!! I like how his head is a bit small. It makes him look grand.


----------

